
This physicist’s ideas of time will blow your mind - laurex
https://qz.com/1279371/this-physicists-ideas-of-time-will-blow-your-mind/
======
HillaryBriss
i read through this article but felt like there weren't a lot of new time
ideas. a lot of it was the kind of thing they teach in a college physics class
or just ideas that are out there circulating in the general milieu:

1\. stuff that's moving fast relative to slower moving stuff experiences time
differently

2\. people in London operate on a different time than people in New York

3\. time is just a construct within the human mind

i bet Carlo Rovelli has more insightful ideas to introduce but the journalist
who wrote this piece didn't do them justice.

i suspect that the journalist talked with Rovelli, had their mind blown, tried
to write a mind-blowing article and blew it.

~~~
laurex
Agreed. Unfortunately it had that clickbait title. That said, though nothing
in the article was ground-breaking if you're a student of the science around
time, it's still a practice of most humans to articulate a relationship to
time that is a constructed story... Somewhat like our way of experiencing
"free will," to digress way too much. Ordered the book, anyway!

